# Does a good lighter truly make a difference?



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I've been looking at the xikar ex lighters lately. They're not cheap, and I can't help but wonder - so long as it lights, does a lighter actually make a difference? I've got a cheap single torch lighter that i've used for 46 and 60 ring gauges. It lights up on the first try. It produces fire. 

Is there REALLY, say, a $35 difference between lighters, or is it simply a "toy" that's fun to play with?

Not that there's anything wrong with that, of course


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

as long as there's premium fluid I can't see there being a difference. Of course even with cheaper butane there might not really be a difference.

Thing is people like cool stuff. Personally I like having a nice lighter. I've always liked lighters stemming back to my smoking [cigarette] years where I had several different zippos and was always intrigued and wanted a nice torch from Colibri or Xikar. Also some people just buy into the Lifetime warranty. I mean instead of X cheapos over the course of your life you can pay $30+ for a nice lighter and whenever it breaks send it to be replaced or fixed. You get something you really like in every aspect plus it's guaranteed for life. Helps justify the price to some. But for the most part a lighter is a lighter. If it's got premium butane, has a torch, lights, it's all the same. By all means if it works for you and you see no reason or need to buy a nice lighter then don't. That's just more money you can spend on smokes.  :thumb:


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

I wish I could say they did but I look at a lighter like a hammer. It's a tool and as long as it lights my cigar or hammers my nail, then to me it doesn't matter if said object is 2 bucks or 300 bucks.


----------



## saigon68 (Apr 16, 2009)

Joe,
Merry Christmas brother. Now as far as your post:
I have an addictive personality. Golf, cigars, music, gadgets and all the rest. My spouse has mentioned an intervention if I continue. I look at cigars and all that is associated with it as a hobby (albeit an expensive one.) Since there are many facets to the whole lifestyle of cigar smoking, naturally there are "things" that may or may not make lighting up a premium stogie more enjoyable, IE a lighter. I have easily a dozen or so (see what I mean re addictive) and they all do the job-some better than others. I also have a similar amount of cutters, again some better than others. Presently my go to lighters are a Prometheus and a Xikar. Both are superb in what they do. I could use others but I love the look and performance of them both ('specially the Xikar with the Cuban motif.) This hobby of cigars is a journey, learning and enjoying as we go. We will want to try different cigars, cutters, lighters and all those "things" that make the journey much more informative and pleasant. Experiences we can share with each other. I have probably shared more than you were looking for but there it is. Xikar & others that are suggested on the board are perfectly acceptable if you have the funds.
All the best,
Pat


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

If you want one that lasts you a while... Yes, it does. 8)

That EX is a great lighter BTW. Just don't try to use it outside much. :thumb:


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm totally ok with purchasing a nice lighter as nothing more than a luxury, and like others here i have an addictive personality so I probably will buy one. The thought is in my head, so it'll probably happen sooner than later!

I like the look of the Xikar EX but know all too well that wind proof flames don't necessarily stay lit. I do most of my smoking on my back porch which has very little wind. More than anything, I was wondering if there was a true performance difference between the EX and, say, a $10 Nibo triple torch. I can buy a lot of smokes with the $35 gap!

But again, I'm totally ok with a lighter being a toy. I guess they're the same as humidors; they look cool, but you can get a larger rubbermaid container for a fraction of the cost of a traditional humidor, and it works just the same, if not better.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

just like a 20 dollar cigar, it may be marginally better but not really have 16 dollars better taste than a padron x000 cigar. 

BUT

if having a more expensive cigar, or lighter, makes your smoke more enjoyable (even if just for the feeling of luxury that accompanies it), then it IS worth the price difference


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> If you want one that lasts you a while... Yes, it does. 8)
> 
> That EX is a great lighter BTW. Just don't try to use it outside much. :thumb:


I would agree with Jason and add it's also how you use it really.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

The extra $30 doesn't light any better. The extra $30 lights your cigar every time. Today, next week, next year.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

So, with all of this said... What are some good $30+ lighters? I'm really liking the Xikar EX, I like the idea of a soft flame.


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

Interesting that you mention soft flame lighters. I think the type of lighter doesn't really matter AS LONG AS IT'S A TORCH. Torches just work better for touch-ups to a burning cigar. While soft flames are fine for lighting a cigar, it's really tough to straighten out a cigar that's burning oddly with a soft flame lighter. The torch puts fire right where you need it.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Does a good lighter make a difference? Absolutely. Does expensive equal good, durable, or reliable? Not necessarily.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

jswaykos said:


> So, with all of this said... What are some good $30+ lighters? I'm really liking the Xikar EX, I like the idea of a soft flame.


Have you ever used one Joe? It's almost a torch/soft flame hybrid. It's got more kick than a soft flame for sure, but still falls under the soft flame category. I miss mine.:tongue1:

I'm prolly gonna drop some change on the Liga Privada No.9 version at sometime... Just hard to pay double for a lighter that's exactly the same for the exception of a plastic piece glued on the side of it.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

If you are happy with the performance of the cheap lighter, and don't care about name brand or whatever, stick with that.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> Have you ever used one Joe? It's almost a torch/soft flame hybrid. It's got more kick than a soft flame for sure, but still falls under the soft flame category. I miss mine.:tongue1:
> 
> I'm prolly gonna drop some change on the Liga Privada No.9 version at sometime... Just hard to pay double for a lighter that's exactly the same for the exception of a plastic piece glued on the side of it.


I've never used an EX but I've seen them, so I know about it being a "hybrid". The torch that keeps the soft flame going looks nice, and it appears to be a little more windproof than an ordinary 'windproof' soft flame.

If I've still got some cash left in my cigar funds after my upcoming holiday travels I'll start looking to pick one up. Will it light my sticks as any cheaper lighter will? Sure. But will like I feel like a more interesting person because of my sweet lighter? Yep. :biggrin:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

jswaykos said:


> If I've still got some cash left in my cigar funds after my upcoming holiday travels I'll start looking to pick one up. Will it light my sticks as any cheaper lighter will? Sure. But will like I feel like a more interesting person because of my sweet lighter? Yep. :biggrin:


Hey, I always say... I your gonna smoke, look good doing it! 8)


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> Hey, I always say... I your gonna smoke, look good doing it! 8)


I apply this logic to golf. In the parking lot, I look like a scratch golfer. Not so much on the course! Dressing up and looking good is half the fun!


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> I apply this logic to golf. In the parking lot, I look like a scratch golfer. Not so much on the course! Dressing up and looking good is half the fun!


LOL!! I couldn't agree more. Dress for what you want, not what you have. As for your original topic, I already posted my feelings on the lighter but when it comes to cutters, I sing a totally different tune. A good cutter makes all the difference in the world. My cheapie cutter is going out on me, I keep getting rounded cuts, luckily my Cuban Crafters should be here today and hopefully my outrageous Mega Mash purchase will be as well so I can put some blood on the knife.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

jswaykos said:


> I apply this logic to golf. In the parking lot, I look like a scratch golfer. Not so much on the course! Dressing up and looking good is half the fun!


Agreed... I look like the second coming of Ian Poulter when I head to the 1st tee. Gotta rock the white shoes & belt with it too.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Citizen Zero said:


> LOL!! I couldn't agree more. Dress for what you want, not what you have. As for your original topic, I already posted my feelings on the lighter but when it comes to cutters, I sing a totally different tune. A good cutter makes all the difference in the world. My cheapie cutter is going out on me, I keep getting rounded cuts, luckily my Cuban Crafters should be here today and hopefully my outrageous Mega Mash purchase will be as well so I can put some blood on the knife.


When my wife asks why I spent $100 on a cutter and lighter, I'm telling her Ryan made me do it.


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> When my wife asks why I spent $100 on a cutter and lighter, I'm telling her Ryan made me do it.


Just give me a heads up. I figure it takes at least 4 days for her to travel from California to FL, that gives me enough time to skip town. I hear the Bahamas are nice this time of year. :smoke2:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Having over 30 lighters I can truly and honestly say that yes...it does make a difference depending on what it is you want. I like a soft flame lighter when I light my cigars but understand a soft flame is of no value outside in the wind. I use the Xikar Exodus soft flame which isn't your typical soft flame...this thing puts out a strong healthy wide blast of fire which will light the foot of any cigar quicker than just about any soft flame out there...but it won't torch or scorch the foot like a torch will. I understand the value of a torch as I have about 15 of them and if used correctly will light your cigar as well as anything else...you just have to be careful not concentrate that torch on the foot where it "cooks" the foot so much so that it changes the chemistry of the burn...if that doesn't matter to some then use a welding torch and you'll see how it changes the burn and taste. I know how to use a torch where it won't "cook" the foot so when I encounter wind I use a Ronson which works great. If I am smoking a 56RG cigar then I will need more firepower like a 2 or 3 flame torch to get an even burn. 

Funny that someone brought up tools....yes there are tools that will achieve in doing what you want it to do and then there are tools that are so nice that it makes it more pleasurable to hammer a nail with a $30 hammer rather than with a $3 one...the weight distribution, quality, etc. etc. I wish I had the experience to know what I know now as I would only own 3 lighters instead of a drawer full.


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

With the obvious exception of naphtha based lighters it's not _what_ you light your cigar with, it's _how_ you light it.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Nathan King said:


> With the obvious exception of naphtha based lighters it's not _what_ you light your cigar with, it's _how_ you light it.


So you're saying I should get a smoking jacket, too? :dunno:


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

I have to agree with Gary. It can make a difference. I have a fair collection of cheap and not so cheap lighters. But I find myself reaching for one of these more often than not.










Smelvis turned me on to them to use in bombs, and I do. But I use them too. I like the fact that they work very well and you can see how much fuel you have. I use Ronson fuel. I can't tell how many times I thought I was filling a lighter and nothing was actually happening. With this lighter you can see the fuel going in, or not. And they are very inexpensive.

So, it really is more about what pleases you. They all get pretty hot. :cowboyic9:


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a cheaper tri flame lighter and a nice xicar single flame one and I definitely use the tri flame one more frequently


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Jenady said:


> I have to agree with Gary. It can make a difference. I have a fair collection of cheap and not so cheap lighters. But I find myself reaching for one of these more often than not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha Ha Ha...I recognize every single one of those lighters as I have them in my arsenal. You're 100% right on that lighter you can see thru...when you can actually see the fluid in there you know you have enough. When I first started re filling lighters I couldn't believe how fast they were using up fuel..obviously I wasn't re filling them in the right way. Now when I recharge my "non" see thru lighters I can tell when it's being recharged the right way but for those who have a difficult time recharging...get one of those see thru suckers...they are so reliable and are worth 10 times what you pay for them. Good Point Jim...bump to you!


----------



## dboggny (Nov 4, 2010)

I was in Davidoff in Manhattan a few months ago. I go into the smoking lounge and who is sitting in there but Jorge Padron. He was giving out cigars as part of an event. I noticed he lit his own cigar with a Bic. I pulled out my IM Corona Double Corona. He fires up $40 cigars with a $2 buc BIC. I light $4 cigars with a $100 lighter. I ask you, who's the moron?

I agree with the guys though, its nice to have cool toys!


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> So you're saying I should get a smoking jacket, too? :dunno:


Huh?


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Nathan King said:


> Huh?


You said it's not what you light it with, it's how you light it. Style. Smoking jacket.

Poor attempt at a joke on my part.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm on the side that it doesn't really matter as long as it's butane. I've got the exodus and a Double Corona, I prefer the double soft flame of the Corona over the torch. However nothing is more irritating then having to continue clicking until you get a light (see colibri).


----------



## brooksbrosracing (Oct 28, 2010)

As others have said, the lifetime guarantee makes the Xikar worth it. But I have a $9 Ronson that has been working for the last eight years.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

In my opinion a good lighter does make a big difference. By a good lighter I mean one that lights every time and you arnt having to constantly mess with it to get it to light. My friend has a Xicar Enigma which you have to hold just right and not press it too fast etc in order to get it to light and that leads to frustration in lighting a cigar. I much prefer my $20 zippo to that contraption that lights when it wants to. 

With the Xicar you are getting a $10 lighter with a $20+ warranty. As long as your lighter makes fire reliably it dosent matter if it is 2 or 2 thousand dollars.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm a newbie at this so bare with me..lol. But I've been reading that you shouldn't use lighters to light a cigar. its said that the taste of some of the butane stays with the cigar and you taste it. They say to use matches or cedar to light it. 

Myth or Fact? Cause I'm tired of using matches. I rather use one of my lighters that I have at home.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> I'm a newbie at this so bare with me..lol. But I've been reading that you shouldn't use lighters to light a cigar. its said that the taste of some of the butane stays with the cigar and you taste it. They say to use matches or cedar to light it.
> 
> Myth or Fact? Cause I'm tired of using matches. I rather use one of my lighters that I have at home.


I'm sure that's the 'ideal' way to light a cigar, but it's simply not always possible. I've lit a cigar with matches on the golf course, but it took he six or seven matches! A lighter is easier. That's kinda why I'm looking at the Xikar EX - powered by butane, but it produces a soft flame.

Of course, I've got some cheap, $1 Ronson butane soft flames that are fairly windproof, but they don't look as cool.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I've basically decided that I'm going to buy a nice lighter. Is it necessary? Absolutely not. Do I want it anyway? Sure! You only live once, right?

Do I need the Callaways I play golf with? No. I could probably shoot 90 with any set of clubs. Do I need the nice running shoes I run in daily? No, I could get a cheaper pair. I could apply this logic to almost anything in my life. The nice lighter is a fun toy. Practicality hasn't stopped me from making purchases before, why should it now?

Now, if only an Exodus would show up on the Jam or Monster. I've seen them on c-bid but I don't feel like getting in a bidding war for one.


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> I've basically decided that I'm going to buy a nice lighter. Is it necessary? Absolutely not. Do I want it anyway? Sure! You only live once, right?
> 
> Do I need the Callaways I play golf with? No. I could probably shoot 90 with any set of clubs. Do I need the nice running shoes I run in daily? No, I could get a cheaper pair. I could apply this logic to almost anything in my life. The nice lighter is a fun toy. Practicality hasn't stopped me from making purchases before, why should it now?
> 
> Now, if only an Exodus would show up on the Jam or Monster. I've seen them on c-bid but I don't feel like getting in a bidding war for one.


+1 for that. It's only money and you can't take it with you.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Citizen Zero said:


> +1 for that. It's only money and you can't take it with you.


One could argue that on the flip side, I'm young enough to do smarter things with it. But I am not one to argue. I'll end up buying it the very first day I come back from vacay along with some fresh smokes to light with it!


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> One could argue that on the flip side, I'm young enough to do smarter things with it. But I am not one to argue. I'll end up buying it the very first day I come back from vacay along with some fresh smokes to light with it!


Tomorrow is never promised.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Citizen Zero said:


> Tomorrow is never promised.


I've definitely held to that belief lately. Partly in a joking way, but partly not. I could save 'special' cigars for an occasion that'll never be special enough, or I could light 'em up because I've got a free Saturday afternoon. Why save 'em? Smoke 'em if you got 'em, right?

I'll definitely be placing an order when I return from vacay. If I got it now it'd sit outside for a week. If I have it sent to my folk's house I'll have to deal with emptying and mailing it back to myself. I can use a Bic for a week, if needed. It'll make it the Exodus that much sweeter.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

WilsonRoa said:


> I'm a newbie at this so bare with me..lol. But I've been reading that you shouldn't use lighters to light a cigar. its said that the taste of some of the butane stays with the cigar and you taste it. They say to use matches or cedar to light it.
> 
> Myth or Fact? Cause I'm tired of using matches. I rather use one of my lighters that I have at home.


Butane these days as long as it is a good brand ( Vector ) which is 5x refined. It's a fuel that is excellent and will keep your lighter in excellent condition...there are no impurities and you won't taste anything.

Cedar spills are 'old school' and I enjoy lighting my cigars with them when I have them available but you need to be inside a place to do it effectively,,,it's going to take a few of these cedar spills to light btw.

Ordinary matches have sulphur on the head and it's not a wise thing to use because the sulphur will transfer to the cigar unless you wait for all the sulphur to burn off...total waste of time.

There are matches esp. made for lighting cigars and I have a ton of those...they are thick and long almost like fireplace matches but half the length.

I prefer a soft flame Exodus ( as most know ) because I light just about every cigar inside...the flame is stronger and lights much better than your typical soft flame and it also is windproof...but if you are out in the wind I defy anyone to light a cigar with this. For outside lighting I have several lighters including a single, double and triple flame. A Ronson lighter is about as effective as most torches are.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

My go-to lighter was a cheapie for $10 on the Monster. It is a Vector Hammer single flame and sparks on the first click. Awesome flame control, holds a lot of butane, and reliable.

Vector Hammer Single Torch Lighter


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, I couldn't even wait to get back from vacation before pulling the trigger. I have yet to light a cigar with my shiny new Exodus, but the thing is friggin' SWEET. Much more powerful soft flame than anything I've ever seen. Really tough to explain why. Is it worth $50? No, probably not. I mean, it's fire. You can make it with sticks in the yard. But is it cool? Hell yeah!


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

My fiance wanted to know why I have several expensive lighters. I couldn't really come up with a decent answer. She was even more puzzled when she saw me use one of my expensive lighters to light a cedar spliff on fire to light my cigar with.

Some things in life just aren't worth explaining.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Stubby said:


> My fiance wanted to know why I have several expensive lighters. I couldn't really come up with a decent answer. She was even more puzzled when she saw me use one of my expensive lighters to light a cedar spliff on fire to light my cigar with.
> 
> Some things in life just aren't worth explaining.


Well said.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'd have to make a similar comparison to tools. You can but a Snap On box wrench or a Harbor Freight box wrench. Both will get you through the first job but which will be around in 10 years or so? :ask:



jswaykos said:


> I've been looking at the xikar ex lighters lately. They're not cheap, and I can't help but wonder - so long as it lights, does a lighter actually make a difference? I've got a cheap single torch lighter that i've used for 46 and 60 ring gauges. It lights up on the first try. It produces fire.
> 
> Is there REALLY, say, a $35 difference between lighters, or is it simply a "toy" that's fun to play with?
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that, of course


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

jswaykos said:


> Well, I couldn't even wait to get back from vacation before pulling the trigger. I have yet to light a cigar with my shiny new Exodus, but the thing is friggin' SWEET. Much more powerful soft flame than anything I've ever seen. Really tough to explain why. Is it worth $50? No, probably not. I mean, it's fire. You can make it with sticks in the yard. But is it cool? Hell yeah!


Just about everyone I know who has this lighter loves it...they say the same thing about how strong the flame is for a natural soft flame. Unlike a cheap bic or other soft flame the Exodus produces such a strong flame that you can light your cigar in less than half the time of other soft flames. I got mine ( gun metal ) off CBID for $28 which was a great deal...with the lifetime warranty you can't go wrong.


----------



## dboggny (Nov 4, 2010)

Stubby said:


> My fiance wanted to know why I have several expensive lighters. I couldn't really come up with a decent answer. She was even more puzzled when she saw me use one of my expensive lighters to light a cedar spliff on fire to light my cigar with.
> 
> Some things in life just aren't worth explaining.


Bravo.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

I wouldn't know. I've never had a good lighter.

Oh, I've had cheap lighters, expensive lighters, lighters with gadgets built in, lighters with guarantees... but never a good one. 

No more torches for me.


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

WilsonRoa said:


> I'm a newbie at this so bare with me..lol. But I've been reading that you shouldn't use lighters to light a cigar. its said that the taste of some of the butane stays with the cigar and you taste it. They say to use matches or cedar to light it.
> 
> Myth or Fact? Cause I'm tired of using matches. I rather use one of my lighters that I have at home.


My lighter ran out of butane this weekend, as it often does (small reservoir), and being lazy I decided to use the matches I keep outside as back up. I could definitely taste the burned wood from the matches in the cigar.

I've been using the same $10 Z-Plus Zippo insert for 3 years now, and it works just as good as it did when I bought it. So you don't always need to spend a ton of money for something functional. That said, I think a multi-flame lighter is preferable. The faster you get the cigar lit, the less likely you are to char some areas of the foot while still trying to get other areas lit. I'm probably going to get a triple flame lighter soon.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I really prefer a single torch or a soft flame (best for me). Anything more, just burns more fuel. Plus for some reason I can not light a cigar straight with a torch, but with the soft flame every time is perfect.


----------



## Gorden Gecko (Dec 30, 2007)

I have been happy with my Jetline ..always fires ...good $$


----------

